
Ask HN: Selling my startup ($50K ARR) - sarmadbokhari
Selling my startup&#x2F;side project ClientGrid.com, a legal CRM. Making $50K ARR. Contact sam@clientgrid.com.
======
akavi
This might be helpful for you:
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/selling_s...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/selling_software_business)

------
codingdave
Why? How much? Tell us the story of how it came about and how it is going. If
it was going perfectly and growing, odds you you wouldn't be selling, so what
problems would need to be fixed if someone were to buy it?

------
throw03172019
Can you tell us a little about the tech stack? Also, I noticed the “beta”
label. 50k ARR as a beta, why are you selling?

------
mooreds
Use a broker. They do lots of these deals. Will be worth it.

See the link to patio11's essay for more.

